# Free Marijuana For Covid Vaccine



## win231 (Jun 9, 2021)

Well, if this doesn't get more people vaccinated............  
https://www.npr.org/sections/corona.../washington-offers-marijuana-cannabis-vaccine


----------



## Ladybj (Jun 9, 2021)

win231 said:


> Well, if this doesn't get more people vaccinated............
> https://www.npr.org/sections/corona.../washington-offers-marijuana-cannabis-vaccine


WAIT, WAIT....I am speechless!!!! What the ^%$#  It just makes you go hmmmm.


----------



## win231 (Jun 9, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> WAIT, WAIT....I am speechless!!!! What the ^%$#  It just makes you go hmmmm.


Yes, I've been "hmmmmming" for the past 16 months.  Bribes with Baseball Tickets, Basketball Tickets, $50,000.00 cash & Marijuana.
When will they upgrade to Cocaine?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 9, 2021)

This has gotten to be too much. I'd be interested to know the stats on how many people show up for that free weed. One state (well at least one) is having a lottery and I'd heard of other incentives (sounds better than bribes, doesn' it ). Here's a long list of them: https://www.vaccines.gov/incentives.html


----------



## Pinky (Jun 9, 2021)

.. and I thought the flyer in our elevator was absurd "Covid shot and burger".


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 9, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> This has gotten to be too much. I'd be interested to know the stats on how many people show up for that free weed. One state (well at least one) is having a lottery and I'd heard of other incentives (sounds better than bribes, doesn' it ). Here's a long list of them: https://www.vaccines.gov/incentives.html


My state Ohio has the vax a million.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 9, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> My state Ohio has the vax a million.


Okay...I thought I heard that one of the states was offering a chance to win a million dollars. How's that incentive working Ruthanne?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 9, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Okay...I thought I heard that one of the states was offering a chance to win a million dollars. How's that incentive working Ruthanne?


A few are millionaires now and the amount of vaccinated has improved.  Also they are giving away college scholarships every week.  It's helping people I'd say.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jun 9, 2021)

win231 said:


> When will they upgrade to Cocaine?


Shh, don't give them any ideas.


----------



## Ladybj (Jun 9, 2021)

win231 said:


> Yes, I've been "hmmmmming" for the past 16 months.  Bribes with Baseball Tickets, Basketball Tickets, $50,000.00 cash & Marijuana.
> When will they upgrade to Cocaine?


I'm waiting for a house - fully paid for and a new 2021 Lexus SUV.  I need an upgraded Lexus.  And let's not forget the $100,000 cash being that my daughter is starting a biz.


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2021)

LOL


----------



## Ladybj (Jun 9, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> This has gotten to be too much. I'd be interested to know the stats on how many people show up for that free weed. One state (well at least one) is having a lottery and I'd heard of other incentives (sounds better than bribes, doesn' it ). Here's a long list of them: https://www.vaccines.gov/incentives.html


Waiting on my fully paid home (I will sell my current home), 2021 Lexus and $100,0000 cash to help my daughter with her biz.


----------



## Ladybj (Jun 9, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> This has gotten to be too much. I'd be interested to know the stats on how many people show up for that free weed. One state (well at least one) is having a lottery and I'd heard of other incentives (sounds better than bribes, doesn' it ). Here's a long list of them: https://www.vaccines.gov/incentives.html


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 10, 2021)

Getting my second jab today at Publix.  No free pot, no free lottery ticket, no free anything (well, the shot is).  It's just the right thing to do.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jun 10, 2021)

Surprised since Covid can present as a respiratory illness, somehow can’t figure pot into that scenario 
Got mine in February and March.


----------



## win231 (Jun 10, 2021)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> Surprised since Covid can present as a respiratory illness, somehow can’t figure pot into that scenario
> Got mine in February and March.


Yeah, that sticky tar is great for the lungs.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 10, 2021)

Wait until next month, maybe they will offer an ounce.


----------



## 911 (Jun 10, 2021)

Didn't the Feds and local law enforcement just bust a cartel in California that was raising MJ? I heard or read that some of the owners of these greenhouses that were built to grow this stuff had been bulldozed to the ground. I think that the net value of the bust was in the tens or hundreds of millions of dollars.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 10, 2021)

911 said:


> Didn't the Feds and local law enforcement just bust a cartel in California that was raising MJ? I heard or read that some of the owners of these greenhouses that were built to grow this stuff had been bulldozed to the ground. I think that the net value of the bust was in the tens or hundreds of millions of dollars.


What a waste, they could have saved a lot of money and used that MJ for a vaccine incentive.


----------



## Ladybj (Jun 14, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> What a waste, they could have saved a lot of money and used that MJ for a vaccine incentive.


Becky, I'm still waiting on my summer house and 2021 Lexus incentive..


----------



## win231 (Jun 14, 2021)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> Surprised since Covid can present as a respiratory illness, somehow can’t figure pot into that scenario
> Got mine in February and March.


Was it high-quality or just the cheap stuff with the seeds?

Oh.....you mean you got the vaccines.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 14, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> Becky, I'm still waiting on my summer house and 2021 Lexus incentive..


Don't forget a year of free gas included!


----------



## Ladybj (Jun 15, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Don't forget a year of free gas included!


Good one.... thank you I will add that to my list - 2 years of FREE gas.  How about also a Year worth of grocery at my favorite grocery store??


----------



## Ladybj (Jun 15, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Don't forget a year of free gas included!


Becky one more..  If I take the Vax - they will also have to pay for ALL medical bills if I have adverse reactions and give me a monthly allowance of $5,000 per month for life.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 15, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> Good one.... thank you I will add that to my list - 2 years of FREE gas.  How about also a Year worth of grocery at my favorite grocery store??


"Becky one more.. If I take the Vax - they will also have to pay for ALL medical bills if I have adverse reactions and give me a monthly allowance of $5,000 per month for life."

Oh my yes, absolutely a must have.


----------



## win231 (Jun 15, 2021)

So....an engineer who just graduated is having his first job interview.
“What starting salary are you looking for?” the head of human resources asked him.
“Well, sir, I was thinking about $200,000.00 depending on the benefits package.”
“Okay, the H.R. director says. “How about three months vacation, 75 paid holidays, full medical & dental & a new Porsche for your company car?” The applicant gasps & says, “Wow!” are you kidding?”
“Yeah, he replies, _“But you started it.” _


----------



## win231 (Jun 16, 2021)

Marijuana is much better than a free Taco at Taco Bell.  I want a Taco.  I'm in.
https://www.today.com/food/taco-bel...s can score a,Nacho Cheese Doritos Locos Taco.


----------

